# So I Found This Website Where It Says That FreeBSD Is Based On The Linux Kernel... fsck? :(



## RedPhoenix (Dec 6, 2019)

https://www.educba.com/linux-vs-bsd/

And in particular, here is the part of the Page where I got confused. The pic is attached below. Why, God, why...?  The whole page is not entirely inaccurate, but spreading wrong information is bad for those looking for a solid understanding of such things... And to my understanding, Unix didn't have a BSD variant until after the 70's.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 6, 2019)

People also look at "news" on the internet which, nowadays, is mostly based on advertising dollars, rumors, popularity contests and lies.

I heard about this problem some time ago and emailed them. Never heard back and, obviously, they chose to ignore pertinent information. Which should tell one everything they need to know about the quality of that site.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2019)

There are a number of sites with bad or misleading information. This one looks to be made by someone that's just misinformed. There are a few other sites we know of and those are made by blatantly obvious trolls. Just ignore them. They're sole purpose is to aggravate and by responding you're giving them exactly what they want.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 6, 2019)

Yep look up "narcistic personality disorder" and you have the blueprint for small caliber trolls.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 6, 2019)

Crivens said:


> Yep look up "narcistic personality disorder" and you have the blueprint for small caliber trolls.



And certain high level Politicians...


----------



## Crivens (Dec 6, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> And certain *most *high level Politicians...


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 6, 2019)

I had one particular in mind but wanted to be discreet as possible.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 6, 2019)

Crivens What did you call me??!!!


----------



## Crivens (Dec 7, 2019)

drhowarddrfine I did not call you anything. I expressed my belief that most politicans have a certain personality type. If you think I called you a small caliber troll, I must say you are much too experienced to be a small one.


----------



## Birdy (Dec 7, 2019)

Humans, graphed.

EDIT: illustration.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 7, 2019)

Birdy I'm _*so*_ gonna bookmark these.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 7, 2019)

Crivens I was kidding. I don't like putting smileys on dry humor.


----------



## eax.qbyte (Dec 7, 2019)

RedPhoenix
The sentence "BSD is based in linux kernel" is definition of Linux distroes. It's like comparing Linux kernel with Ubuntu or Arch which is meaningless.
The rest of document proves BSD can not be linux based.
In the second picture you see BSD was born in 1977 and is older than Linux born in 1991.
I think that wrong sentence have been mistyped some how, they probabely meant 'BSD is Unix based'.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 7, 2019)

That was back in the day of Ma Bell. I didn't know anything about computers but knew controlling all those switches was no easy task, and if Ma Bell was using it that was bigtime to me.

When people ask me what kind of computer I use sometime I say like the one the phone company uses, when I'm not telling them it's like the one on Wargames or The Matrix. They don't know the difference anyway.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 7, 2019)

Trihexagonal But then you miss someone saying, "It's UNIX. I know this!"


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 7, 2019)

That's the problem. In 14 years of using UNIX I've only met one person who knew what it was and he lives in my building.

I was sitting in my truck smoking, he came out of the building to empty the trash, walked up to the truck and said he knew what my license plates meant. He has a Degree in Computer Science Communications, used FreeBSD briefly in the 90's but mostly RedHat. Now he only uses Windows. I had hopes of us hitting it off but that never came about.

He drank away his Degree and lost his job emptying the trash because of it to boot. I can relate and drinking has cost me more than jobs, but I moved past that.

He said he didn't approve of his daughter being a Psych major. That she should have gone into something that paid more and now she was cleaning up retarded people who had defecated themselves. I think emptying the trash paid $200 a month...

You might say I worked my way from "the bottom" up in a clinical environment. I couldn't put a price on the things I learned during that time and worked 9 years in the field, but kept that to myself. We talk from time to time but I'm always observing him.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies guys.  I'm glad I'm not the only person interested in correct information.  But, now, Project Trident is indeed now based on the Linux Kernel, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Dec 10, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> He said he didn't approve of his daughter being a Psych major. That she should have gone into something that paid more and now she was cleaning up retarded people who had defecated themselves. I think emptying the trash paid $200 a month...



Uh, I have Autism. I'm all about not taking things seriously, but isn't using "retarded" a bit extreme in this light?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 10, 2019)

RedPhoenix said:


> Uh, I have Autism. I'm all about not taking things seriously, but isn't using "retarded" a bit extreme in this light?



Those were his words. I worked with Developmentally Disabled individuals.


----------



## SKull (Dec 10, 2019)

Birdy said:


> EDIT: illustration.


That lady isn't stupid. She just wanted everyone in the store to know what mr. Clinton did


----------



## Crivens (Dec 10, 2019)

SKull said:


> That lady isn't stupid. She just wanted everyone in the store to know what mr. Clinton did


Or Mrs "can't we just drone this guy" Clinton.
I consider my fellow humans to be equal opportunity douchebags.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2019)

The thread has gone pretty much off the rails now anyway, so I might as well pile on. 


Birdy said:


> Humans, graphed.


Famous last words, "Hold my beer and watch this..."



Birdy said:


> EDIT: illustration.


Reminds me of the Family Guy/Simpsons crossover episodes. When Bart calls the bar and gets Moe to ask for "Mr. Keebum, mr. Lee Keebum". 



drhowarddrfine said:


> But then you miss someone saying, "It's UNIX. I know this!"


I'm such a movie nerd, that's a Jurassic Park reference


----------



## Crivens (Dec 11, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I'm such a movie nerd, that's a Jurassic Park reference


And you did not say the magic word...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm not much of a Hollywood film aficionado, but I'm a good driver.


----------



## neel (Dec 12, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> That's the problem. In 14 years of using UNIX I've only met one person who knew what it was and he lives in my building.



I've been using FreeBSD for 7 years, maintain Ports, and even have patches in the kernel. And yet have only met one other BSD user in person, and that an OpenBSD user. Zero developers or contributors.

I met countless Linux users, a few people who worked on Linux containers, and one embedded Linux kernel developer. I work with a big-shot computer science professor at a well-known university in New York which I attend (until I graduate in December). And I even met four Microsoft software engineers at their Redmond HQ (all of which work on Exchange).

And still met zero FreeBSD users despite using it for SEVEN years.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Dec 12, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> Those were his words. I worked with Developmentally Disabled individuals.


Oh. Context is everything, for sure.  I really need to read more carefully..... Sorry Tri. :>


----------



## LakeCowabunga (Dec 12, 2019)

Tech-support for my VPN seemed miffed at me recently. Kept referencing how, if I'd just use Linux, I'd see what they are seeing. Not my fault they started allowing FreeBSD.  (Edit: Nothing BAD. Nothing that reflects negatively on FreeBSD, other than these tech-support guys just don't understand FreeBSD.)


----------



## scottro (Dec 12, 2019)

I guess it depends upon your location. For example, in the NYC area NYCBUG (New York CIty BSD Users Group) has regular meetings.


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 12, 2019)

neel said:


> And still met zero FreeBSD users despite using it for SEVEN years.



Went to a FreeBSD mailing list meet in London. I met more than a couple there


----------



## RedPhoenix (Dec 12, 2019)

LakeCowabunga said:


> Tech-support for my VPN seemed miffed at me recently. Kept referencing how, if I'd just use Linux, I'd see what they are seeing. Not my fault they started allowing FreeBSD.  (Edit: Nothing BAD. Nothing that reflects negatively on FreeBSD, other than these tech-support guys just don't understand FreeBSD.)


Heh.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 13, 2019)

A couple Spectrum Techs that came to my apartment to work on the cable had some idea what FreeBSD was. Like Linux, isn't it?

One wanted to know what I did with the 5 laptops I had setting out so I showed him what a FreeBSD desktop looked like and said I had 3 more. He asked if I could have them all online at once would I, and stood there staring till I pushed him out the door when I told him I had 7 online at once with a switch. He came back a second time and I showed him my site and Demonica on her chat page but he just stood there wide-eyed. Nobody has any idea what bots are and the concept seems to escape them.

The other guy was more into it and said he might try FreeBSD out sometime.


----------



## susannej (Dec 13, 2019)

Regarding meeting FBSD-User ...

in my early days, at the time I "was into FreeBSD", I had a FreeBSD Bumper sticker on my car (I'm located in germany). Once I was in the Netherlands for a small visit, when I came back to my car, I had a notice under my windshield wiper from a - at that time - FreeBSD Core Member Team. Somehow funny and made me smile.

Years later, in the meantime I moved from FreeBSD to Debian (in my company and for private use - *shame on me*) I called a Linux-Consulting company and they send me a technician. After describing him my problem where he should help me, he told me, that he is mainly using FreeBSD ... 

Just for the records, FreeBSD is getting now again more of my attention. My web- and mailserver for a handfull of domains is now based on FBSD, my private workstation and currently it seems, that I'll install a new server for a new web-application (where I'll start between the years) for the company I work for, will be based on FreeBSD.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 13, 2019)

You must _create_ the new ones. I once got a job offer dealing with a hardware driver for some custom HW. The patch against the linux kernel source was something like 12MB.
I handed the PL the _FreeBSD Device Drivers_ and asked what in hades they were up to there.
We ended up running FreeBSD.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jan 1, 2020)

Trihexagonal said:


> A couple Spectrum Techs that came to my apartment to work on the cable had some idea what FreeBSD was. Like Linux, isn't it?
> 
> One wanted to know what I did with the 5 laptops I had setting out so I showed him what a FreeBSD desktop looked like and said I had 3 more. He asked if I could have them all online at once would I, and stood there staring till I pushed him out the door when I told him I had 7 online at once with a switch. He came back a second time and I showed him my site and Demonica on her chat page but he just stood there wide-eyed. Nobody has any idea what bots are and the concept seems to escape them.
> 
> The other guy was more into it and said he might try FreeBSD out sometime.


It would be rather unfair of me to say that all Spectrum Techs are incompetent, but honestly, one told me that they are just trained to do a certain amount of things, and that's it. :\


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jan 1, 2020)

Crivens said:


> You must _create_ the new ones. I once got a job offer dealing with a hardware driver for some custom HW. The patch against the linux kernel source was something like 12MB.
> I handed the PL the _FreeBSD Device Drivers_ and asked what in hades they were up to there.
> We ended up running FreeBSD.


We need more reaction images on this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 2, 2020)

RedPhoenix said:


> It would be rather unfair of me to say that all Spectrum Techs are incompetent, but honestly, one told me that they are just trained to do a certain amount of things, and that's it. :\



When I was seeing another Spectrum IP# in NoScript at several sites I called to ask them why. That I was using FreeBSD and UNIX was not vulnerable to Windows exploits so they could rule that out now. She talked to a 2nd teir guy who she said told me to call the UNIX tech helpline for assistance. 

Then we talked a bit and she admitted her boss might not be as knowledgeable about computers as some, but that she previously worked as a programmer before starting with Spectrum.

But the errant IP# disappeared after that and have never seen it since.


----------



## CraigHB (Jan 2, 2020)

RedPhoenix said:


> It would be rather unfair of me to say that all Spectrum Techs are incompetent, but honestly, one told me that they are just trained to do a certain amount of things, and that's it.



They're pretty strict in what they actually allow them to do.  Most will not go off-script from their training.  Though I have encountered techs that are more or less competent than others.  It can be pretty frustrating when you get a bad one. 

For example the place I moved into last year had a pretty screwy cable setup.  There was an amp inline was causing some signal saturation for the modem.  No amp was actually required.  A good tech would have arranged splitters in a smart way to avoid the need for one.  I re-arranged things myself and eliminated the amp.  Solved my signal problem and was glad to avoid a service call.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jan 6, 2020)

Trihexagonal said:


> When I was seeing another Spectrum IP# in NoScript at several sites I called to ask them why. That I was using FreeBSD and UNIX was not vulnerable to Windows exploits so they could rule that out now. She talked to a 2nd teir guy who she said told me to call the UNIX tech helpline for assistance.
> 
> Then we talked a bit and she admitted her boss might not be as knowledgeable about computers as some, but that she previously worked as a programmer before starting with Spectrum.
> 
> But the errant IP# disappeared after that and have never seen it since.


Wierd.... Have you used `tcpdump`?  That helps, though it can be a bit overwhelming.... Wireshark is good too, but I'm not yet sure if it's available for the BSDs... But that's cool that Spectrum has a Programmer working for them.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jan 6, 2020)

CraigHB said:


> They're pretty strict in what they actually allow them to do.  Most will not go off-script from their training.  Though I have encountered techs that are more or less competent than others.  It can be pretty frustrating when you get a bad one.
> 
> For example the place I moved into last year had a pretty screwy cable setup.  There was an amp inline was causing some signal saturation for the modem.  No amp was actually required.  A good tech would have arranged splitters in a smart way to avoid the need for one.  I re-arranged things myself and eliminated the amp.  Solved my signal problem and was glad to avoid a service call.


I LOVE that feeling when I successfully fix something, Programming or other things.  I'm glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2020)

RedPhoenix said:


> Wireshark is good too, but I'm not yet sure if it's available for the BSDs...


It's been available for years (it was added when it was still called _ethereal_); net/wireshark.


----------



## CraigHB (Jan 6, 2020)

RedPhoenix said:


> I LOVE that feeling when I successfully fix something, Programming or other things.  I'm glad you got it sorted out.


Yeah thanks.  In general nobody will do as good of a job on something as you will do for yourself, assuming you have the skills to perform the task.  Service people are always under pressure to do things quickly as possible so they don't pay attention to detail.  It's more about getting the job done quickly.  

Though as I get older I'm finding there's less I'm physically capable of doing.  For example I had a plumbing problem that caused some drywall damage.  There's no way I could have done the refurbishment as well as the people I hired.  So when you have the skills it's always nice to solve problems yourself.  You can get a better result and that is very satisfying.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 6, 2020)

RedPhoenix said:


> Wierd.... Have you used `tcpdump`?  That helps, though it can be a bit overwhelming.... Wireshark is good too, but I'm not yet sure if it's available for the BSDs... But that's cool that Spectrum has a Programmer working for them.



Yes, I've used `tcpdump`, it's very handy. She told me that had a thingy with sites to watch if people went to them but said she checked and there was only one listed. 

I might have been using Kail for wifi earlier and not rebooted when I logged into Charter, I dropped my Internet service just before I needed it more than ever and had to use our hotspot of the Library, so my useragnet might have caused consternation in some way. That was probably it since I was seeing it at medical sites and only go to a few sites anyway. I never did register online like they wanted me to do.

I had a horrible run of bad luck that seemed to coinside with ending net service and stopped soon after starting back up again. I usually lead a charmed life and have a theory about that, but look for signs or lessons in everything and things back to going my way now.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jan 17, 2020)

Trihexagonal said:


> Yes, I've used `tcpdump`, it's very handy. She told me that had a thingy with sites to watch if people went to them but said she checked and there was only one listed.
> 
> I might have been using Kail for wifi earlier and not rebooted when I logged into Charter, I dropped my Internet service just before I needed it more than ever and had to use our hotspot of the Library, so my useragnet might have caused consternation in some way. That was probably it since I was seeing it at medical sites and only go to a few sites anyway. I never did register online like they wanted me to do.
> 
> I had a horrible run of bad luck that seemed to coinside with ending net service and stopped soon after starting back up again. I usually lead a charmed life and have a theory about that, but look for signs or lessons in everything and things back to going my way now.


Cool.  I've used Kali before, and like it, but I'd rather make my own Programs for Pen Testing.  But yeah, I remember just being able to use the Internet at public WiFi spots, at stores and gas stations, without accepting the TOS (Terms Of Service).  I let the manager know at a gas station nearby, who's a good friend of mine, and they seem to have fixed it.  But you are correct.... Every time someone makes a mistake, or runs into a situation, they can learn something new.  Now, I don't get so worried when I see *BSD go into Single-User Mode.  It usually happens because of an erroneous fstab File in /etc.  Hey, what's your theory about your Life?  I like theories and hypothesis.... :3


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jan 17, 2020)

SirDice said:


> It's been available for years (it was added when it was still called _ethereal_); net/wireshark.


Wow. :O I'm installing it right away!  Thanks!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jan 17, 2020)

CraigHB said:


> Yeah thanks.  In general nobody will do as good of a job on something as you will do for yourself, assuming you have the skills to perform the task.  Service people are always under pressure to do things quickly as possible so they don't pay attention to detail.  It's more about getting the job done quickly.
> 
> Though as I get older I'm finding there's less I'm physically capable of doing.  For example I had a plumbing problem that caused some drywall damage.  There's no way I could have done the refurbishment as well as the people I hired.  So when you have the skills it's always nice to solve problems yourself.  You can get a better result and that is very satisfying.


Yeah.  No problem.  That's my business.  I help people who aren't as Tech-savvy install Linux on their PCs, and other things related to Software.  My clients all seemed to be patient so far, so I'm lucky in that regard. Being Irish helps with luck.  I'm looking into introducing people to the BSDs, and see if they like what they see. I bet they would, if I already showed them around Linux.  I also hope to do charity events one day, for people who can't afford to get their Laptops up and running, and want something fast, reliable, secure, and stable.  I like making a living to buy more Sushi and taking my Mom out to eat, but I love helping others more.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 20, 2020)

RedPhoenix said:


> Hey, what's your theory about your Life?  I like theories and hypothesis.... :3



Well since you asked... 

Like the Black Oak Arkansas song of my youth Lord Have Mercy On My Soul. It's the life I've lived, keeping details to a minimum:

I've walked through the Halls of Karma
I shook hands with both the Devil and God
They turned my eyes to the inside to see
Where my energies have gone
Yes I've run with both all through my life
I've respected and reflected them both
Yes the sympathy of God as he looked at my life
The excitement of the Devil as we talked.

I talk to God. He never talks to me but I know He listens.
I never talk to the Devil but if he talks I'm all ears.

God teaches me cold, hard lessons to bring me back in line if I get out of hand. It's how I know He cares. I just got a taste of my own medicine to get my attention with a harder lesson in my own style so obviously full of irony it left me in absolute awe of the depth and skill of it. It went far beyond chance and hit the mark dead on.

I got the message and things are going my way again, but arrogance always been my downfall and the lesson still not over. It's the second time He's taught me a lesson on this but I got too full of myself and forgot about it, which is the nature of it. He went straight to the core of the problem and taught me a lesson in ruthlessness to make sure it doesn't happen again. It's what I deserved and serves me right.

I only ask God for forgiveness or protection. He gives me what I need and what I want is not always what I need so I don't ask for personal favors.

The devils work sometimes needs done.

The rest is on me and do as I see fit. Good and bad relative to the situation.


----------

